# ? Uneven staining??



## clint623 (Jan 31, 2012)

Just built a coffee table and applied a liberal amount of pre stain and most of it turned out really nice except for the base boards. What can I do to fix this? Just sand and start over?



















































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

there could have been some type of sealer or glue preventing the stain from soaking in...not much you can do if this is the case


----------



## clint623 (Jan 31, 2012)

Well at least it's on the bottom then. There is one good side that I'll stick out away from the couch


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## trout250 (Aug 24, 2005)

pine is bad about blotching,you can get a stain blocker from minwax that you use before staing that helps it to come out more uniform. I have used shellac thinned down and put a wash coat on before staining that will also work. Usually put on let dry and rub off with a scotch brite pad being careful not to rub through or this will cause you to get blotchy stain. on this particular board try lightly sanding it and taking a small brush and just stain your lighter area and let it dry completely and then come back over entire board with another coat of stain.


----------



## clint623 (Jan 31, 2012)

I got to lookup at it and decided that it wasn't to bad. I went ahead and coated it down a with 3 coats of polyurethane. Here is my final coffee table.
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## clint623 (Jan 31, 2012)

Any more recommendations?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## clint623 (Jan 31, 2012)

I've got a little girl on the way also, so any recommendations to help protect it would be appreciated.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## E (Feb 21, 2012)

Pine usually takes stain unevenly. You can put sanding sealer down prior to staining but after it has soaked in the stain like that not really anything you can do.


----------



## trout250 (Aug 24, 2005)

as sated pine has a tendancy to stain out blotchy unless you use some sort of stain controler. i used a washe coat of shellac lightly rub and stain if did not come out as even as you would like apply a thin coat of finish and let it dry lightly sand and use analine dye thinned with alchol to make a dye to use on lighter portions then finish over it, never used much poly always use lacquer or spar varnish. the varnish when applied in thin coats can be almost indestructible. Popular is another wood that stains out blotchy but respods well to the dye method i talked about. it was called poor mans walnut during the depression and when finished right you cannot hardly tell it from waqlnut


----------

